# Any cheaper domain reseller account than ENOM?



## ICPH (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello, is there any cheaper domain reseller account than the ENOM ones?


I see ENOM charge 11.43USD for the .com registration (after VAT) being on a reseller discounted acocunt.


----------



## Jive (Apr 2, 2016)

If you have a WHMCS license you should be able to get better rates iirc. Not sure what it will work out to given tax in your area.


https://www.whmcs.com/partners/resellerclub/ / https://www.whmcs.com/partners/enom/


Also Internetbs looks kinda cheap comparatively https://www.internetbs.net/domain_names_usd.html


----------



## ICPH (Apr 2, 2016)

I see enom says me $9.45/yr, but i was charged $11.42 (11.43) is approx. 20% higher, so its VAT i assume. I see internetbs, might be $0.5 cheaper for .com (not sure how big tax is added/if its added)


----------



## Jive (Apr 2, 2016)

Hmm, from what I can gather internetbs got bought out buy some bunch in the UK and will charge VAT on top of their prices if you're in the EU.


Namesilo perhaps?


https://www.namesilo.com/Support/Reseller-Options


----------



## bizzard (Apr 2, 2016)

resell.biz and resellerclub.com are the cheaper ones I have seen. Resell.biz provides .com @ $8.61. Using ResellerClub mostly as they accept Indian Rupee.


Both of them use the OrderBox platform and has WHMCS integration.


----------



## gigsgigs (Apr 5, 2016)

you may take a visit on reseller.netearthone.com. their price look pretty cheap


----------



## ICPH (Apr 6, 2016)

HOSTBD24 said:


> As @Jive Mentioned *NAMESILO *is the better one.



indeed, i can confirm im getting generic domains for around $2 less with Namesilo. Paying using Bitcoin on which they have great USD/BTC ratio. Their email support response speed is great & have WHMCS modules. Netearthone seems expensive after taxes/fees. Namesilo prices are final.


----------



## Jive (Apr 6, 2016)

ICPH said:


> Namesilo prices are final.



I was actually surprised they didn't sting me with the 20ish cent ICANN fee that some of the big names do. Nice to have consistent pricing from browsing to checkout.
These guys might actually be my new goto registrar.


----------



## Hosterbox (Apr 6, 2016)

ICPH said:


> indeed, i can confirm im getting generic domains for around $2 less with Namesilo. Paying using Bitcoin on which they have great USD/BTC ratio. Their email support response speed is great & have WHMCS modules. Netearthone seems expensive after taxes/fees. Namesilo prices are final.



That's good advice, those are some really cheap domains.


----------



## dedica_manager (Apr 15, 2016)

Look evonames.com
They offer good prices for resellers


----------



## Eric1212 (Apr 27, 2016)

NetEarthOne Reseller has been great! (uses LogicBoxes)


----------



## HostSlick (Aug 1, 2016)

I always used Namecheap API and Resellerclub. 


If you have more then 30 Domains, Namecheap gives you up to 15% more discount. Just contact their support if you want to resell them-


----------



## webhostuk (Aug 2, 2016)

I guess Namecheap.


----------



## HostPace (Aug 2, 2016)

ResellerClub is the only alternative solution for you:
http://www.resellerclub.com/domain-reseller/domain-registration


----------

